# Super Redhawk .44 Mag with 9.5 barrel?



## Jon8092

After searching around and making a few phonecalls, I was able to find a Super Redhawk .44 Mag with a 9.5 barrel priced at 755.00 new. Is this a good deal, and along with that, does anyone have any suggestions or comments about the revolver?


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

Jon8092 said:


> . . . Is this a good deal, and along with that, does anyone have any suggestions or comments about the revolver?


Go here to Davidson's *Gallery of Guns*. Click on Gun Genie. Get into Ruger. And find your SRH. It will show list price.
Then, do your zip code. Then do "gun shops within 50 mile radius". You will see shop prices "out the door".

www.galleryofguns.com - Buy guns online, top brands, best price, best service, best warranty; all types of guns: revolvers, rifles, pistols and shotguns.

No, I have no connection to Davidson's, or to Ruger. But, both are located near my airport.
My only Ruger is a Super Redhawk Alaskan (snubby barrel) in .454 Casull. 
I paid $900 used, but like new. It has a Magna-ported barrel, and front tritium night sight.
They also had a "plain" Alaskan for $750.

I couldn't resist, went to look for myself. I see all five Ruger SRH models at Davidson's list for $1049.
But, they have none is stock, so you can't get the "local gun stores" quotes.
I saved you the "wild goose chase". Sorry. But, sounds like you are getting a good SRH deal at $755. :mrgreen:


----------



## John2393

The original redhawk had issues with the barrel coming dislodged from the frame, it was a big deal so the brainchildren at ruger decided to make the super redhawk with the extended frame that has 2" of barrel of its own, with the regular barrel fastened to it. Before it went into production ruger discovered that the adhesive holding the redhawk barrels in place was faulty, fixed it, but since the super redhawk was already underway for production, the just left both on the market. I know from personal experience the original redhawk is a monster, the supero redhawk was designee to be stronger and beefier than the original. So my guess, since a base model redhawk retaa for 550+ to 790 depending on the finish, if you are looking for a realllllllly strong reliable gun the super reshaqk is the way to go. And for the record, 755 for a new .44 mag is pretty average if not a little below. 

One suggestion, steer clear of the 480. And unless you have popeye forearms, 454 casulls are like a kickass boom boom, but you may have to ice you're elbow after a box..44 is nice because the recoils low with 180 gr, and it'll feed 44. Spl. And a 44 mag is the biggest 6 shooter out there I think. 454s & 480s don't come in a "short or special load. So if you miss...well, I've heard .454 casulls can match the velocity and energy of a 30.06, whether thYself true or not, it would be a hell of a thing to find out the wrong way at the expense of a loves one.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

John2393 said:


> . . . One suggestion, steer clear of the 480. . .


Yes. The Ruger .480 was the answer to a question nobody asked.
An failed attempt to position between .44 Mag and .454 Casull. When intermediate power .454 Casull loads were already available. See below.



John2393 said:


> . . . 454s & 480s don't come in a "short or special load. . ..


Correct about the Ruger .480.
But, sorry, I'll have to disagree on the .454.
.454 Casull is available in "reduced power" loads. Think of the level of a "normal" full-power .44 Mag.
And, less recoil is readily available since .45 Long Colt can be fired in .454 Casull guns (like .44 Special relationship to .44 Mag).

This allows a WIDE range of power (recoil) from the weak .45 LC "cowboy action" loads up to .454 Casull full-power "Big Brown Grizzly" stuff.
Look on Midway USA to compare velocity and energy for all kinds of "stuff". And, all are expensive per round if you don't reload.



John2393 said:


> . . .So if you miss...well, I've heard .454 casulls can match the velocity and energy of a 30.06, whether thYself true or not, it would be a hell of a thing to find out the wrong way at the expense of a loves one.


I think the hype about super recoil is just that -- hype. Yes, considerable recoil. But not dangeous given proper "training" and expectations.

As for "up to the power level of a 30-06 rifle", sorry. Not even close. 
Per our old friend, Sir Isaac Newton. Kinetic Energy = Mass times Velocity times Velocity.
The jump from 1800 fps for .454 "full power" to 2700 fps for 30-06 outweighs the "weight advantage" for .454. 
It's that "velocity squared" deal that does the trick.

My lady friend did "react strongly" to her first shot in my Ruger SRH Alaskan 2 1/2" barrel "snubby". But, it didn't hurt her.
She just said "Damn", and some other stuff non-printable here. And laughed loudly. And fired it again. Hey, maybe that's why I like her. :mrgreen:

I didn't mean to go all negative on your viewpoints. Just throwing out my $.02. YMMV.


----------

